# Well howdy



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi all,
Pleased to be joining Sailnet as I believe I am about to purchase my first sailboat. I looked around many sites and this seemed the most helpful and usually the first forum that comes up in Google when doing any research.

I have made an offer on a Lippincott 30 and the owner has accepted. The owner is a friend and we toured the boat a couple weeks ago - looks to my untrained eye to be in pretty good shape. I guess the next thing is a survey.

So here is my first question (of many)...

Is there anything I need to look for in selecting a surveyor or is it OK to go with the broker suggestion?
Do I need just an insurance survey or do I need a comprehensive marine survey?

OK, that's two questions already...


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I would find an independent surveyor, not one referred by the broker. Not that he's not honest, but.... conflict of interest can be a hard thing to quantify.

Start a new thread with something like 'surveyor in XXX PA needed. You will likely get some replies from people who have first hand experience.

What type of survey really depends on your situation. Most of us here will recommend a full on survey. You will want to be there. Bring a small flashlight, pen, paper, camera and follow him around through the entire process. You will have the opportunity to learn more about your boat than you can imagine. A good surveyor will expect this and be personable and helpful through the process.

Some will give you an option to 'buy out' early if something really bad comes up. You won't get a paper copy of the survey but you get a steep discount.


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you Rob. Much appreciated


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I wouldn't go with the brokers surveyor. 

Whether you go with an insurance survey or a comprehensive really depends on what you want out of the survey and the value of the boat. If you want to be reasonably confident you can get insurance and the boat will float, an insurance survey should be fine. 

If you really want to beat your friend down on price or the boat has high value or you really don't know much about boats, you might want a comprehensive survey. 

Keep in mind, comprehensive surveys are nearly twice the price and an insurance survey is all the insurance company wants.

I find picking surveyors can be difficult. If it was me I would want one with an internet presence of some description, I always wonder what all the stealth surveyors are trying to hide. 

Personally, I prefer a surveyor that will give an honest unbiased assesment of the vessels condition based on fact. I don't like the idea of those buyers broker/surveyor hibrid surveyors. I just want the facts, you know what they say about opinions.

One simple question I would ask of a surveyor is what kind of boat they own. Then gauge their response, their answer may or may not reveal quite a bit about them.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome and all the best on your purchase!! Each boat has its issues so you might want to research up on the Lippincott 30 to see where you might want the surveyor to focus on. Since this is a friendly sale, whatever is found, maybe the seller might be willing to help you with anything that comes up. Personally, I would go with a full survey especially if you're fairly new to this. You might want to ask around and find someone who comes personally recommended.


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks @Arcb and @gamayun!

The first information I saw on the Lippincott was from a user here - @4arch
Made it sound enticing enough to go look at the boat and I was impressed with what I saw in person.

Will go with full survey, eyes wide open!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Lost of good advice above and else on these forums.

Before jumping to the survey, have you done your own thorough check of the boat? If not, here's a good summary of how to do so  I gleaned from SailDogs thread of a few years back.

If this is your first sailboat, a survey might be a good introduction to how they're put together and maintained, so do be present and ask questions during the survey. Good surveyors welcome this.

If you do opt for a survey, I wouldn't necessarily go with the broker recommendation. Ask around at marinas, yacht clubs and boat yards. You'll get plenty of opinions and stories of who's good and who's not. Interview at least a couple surveyors before hiring them. What's their process? What do you get in your report? What's covered and what isn't?

Also, be sure to talk to your insurance company (and lender, if you have one) to find out exactly what they require.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard! wonder if the L30 you are looking at is the one I checked out over 10 years ago, twas berted in Baltimore then... not many around. 

good luck!


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

kwaltersmi said:


> Lost of good advice above and else on these forums.
> 
> Before jumping to the survey, have you done your own thorough check of the boat? If not, here's a good summary of how to do so I gleaned from SailDogs thread of a few years back.
> 
> ...


thanks. I read that inspection tips summary the night before I went out to the boat, so thank you for that! Of course, half of it was gobbledegook to me at the time, but now I've seen the boat, only a third of it is


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

deniseO30 said:


> Welcome aboard! wonder if the L30 you are looking at is the one I checked out over 10 years ago, twas berted in Baltimore then... not many around.
> 
> good luck!


thanks for the welcome.
It may have been - I think the last time it changed hands was in 2006, but was sold by Tom Lippincott I believe.

One of the cool things is it's not a common boat. One of the scary things is it's not a common boat.....


----------



## BlueMoon37 (Nov 3, 2016)

Be sure the surveyor knows sail boats and does a thorough job inspecting sails/rigging as well. Some actually go up the mast, some use binoculars.


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Survey set for Tuesday, so will be taking first of what I hope are many "just taking a day off work to go play with the boat" days. 
It's blocked in, so no getting in the water for now. 

Also made my first sailing purchase. 
A copy of Royce's Sailing Illustrated for the princely sum of one shiny penny (plus shipping and handling)


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Survey says.... it's a well maintained boat with no major problems. 
And I now know a whole lot more about sailboats than I did this morning.


----------



## bacinmass (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations on your L30 purchase!

Feel free to PM me if you'd like to chat more about our L30s. I'm new to mine as well, but maybe we can narrow down the questions we've got. 

I've sail another L30 and found it to be fun and responsive. Looking forward to springtime to get out there and really have fun.

Congrats again!


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks @bacinmass. Closing mid Dec on the boat. 
Really excited about getting it out on the Chesapeake in Spring and looking forward to learning every thing I can about it beforehand.

My Royce's showed up yesterday. Time to start reading.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

AJC506 said:


> Thanks @bacinmass. Closing mid Dec on the boat.
> Really excited about getting it out on the Chesapeake in Spring and looking forward to learning every thing I can about it beforehand.
> 
> My Royce's showed up yesterday. Time to start reading.


It's getting close! Will the boat be on a trailer? As you read the book, if you can put the boat facing (or close to) the prevailing winds and get the sails up, see if you can reef and check all the running rigging. It'll help to know this before you go out and can check the conditions of the sails and the slugs on the mast. Happy T'day


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

gamayun said:


> It's getting close! Will the boat be on a trailer? As you read the book, if you can put the boat facing (or close to) the prevailing winds and get the sails up, see if you can reef and check all the running rigging. It'll help to know this before you go out and can check the conditions of the sails and the slugs on the mast. Happy T'day


No, boat is on hard in Rock Hall. I neither have trailer, nor truck to pull trailer, nor storage for a 30' boat. It's the storage fee for me 

Survey is in, and there is nothing major to do. A couple of essential items needed to pass CG regs but mostly buying things like in-date flares. One valve in the head to fix.

Started buying stuff - filling out a tool kit based on threads from here, fire blanket for the alcohol stove that needs adjusting, new voltmeter, etc etc
I also started working on my house projects more - since every weekend in the good weather will hopefully be on the water. :boat : Or at least close to the water, painting and fixing and tweaking and maintaining and improving....

Reading a lot, especially the Royce's. I can confidently say I know 1000% more about boats than I did 3 weeks ago, but also less than 2% of what I think I need to know.


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

The deed is done. I am now a bona fide boat owner!


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

So looks like we're staying in Gratitude for at least a year, I committed to the 2017 season and next winter storage due to some nicely timed marina incentives. 

Christmas got me a couple of books on sailing, one Calder book on diesel maintenance and one on electrical and mechanical fixings, as well as a fire extinguisher, a fire blanket, new voltmeter, electrical tape and some tie wraps to round out my boat tool kit. 

How soon does April get here???


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

AJC506 said:


> How soon does April get here???


Yikes! This is why I sail year-round on San Francisco Bay. I'd go crazy waiting for winter to be over, but it can also be a problem when trying to get boat projects finished!

It was nice that Santa treated you so well with the boat goodies  Have fun!


----------

